# TR: Green River, Flaming Gorge to North Wash (almost) 9/29 - 10/18



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Awesome and what fun! Have done all the sections except Split to Sand, thanks for the
arm chair memories.


----------



## Rapid Resolver (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like a great trip! Was it the fact that you were able to do it faster in a kayak that made it more doable and didn't have to fight as much wind? Wondering whether it could be done on a raft. Maybe just take longer.


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

Good work Rick and Patti!


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Rapid Resolver said:


> Thanks for sharing. Looks like a great trip! Was it the fact that you were able to do it faster in a kayak that made it more doable and didn't have to fight as much wind? Wondering whether it could be done on a raft. Maybe just take longer.


Definitely couldn't have done it in 20 days in a raft, but had an interesting chat on fb with someone who did it in 46 days last year, at lower water, in bucket boats and never dipped an oar for downstream progress. I think kayaks are more efficient against the wind, but we were lucky and only had a couple days of headwinds.


----------



## GlennD (Oct 10, 2013)

wow really cool! thanks for sharing!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Think we saw you guys when we were pushing off from Lion Hollow( Blue 14' Nrs 2 people). Glad you had a good trip, and thanks for posting!


----------

